

Swarm: A true distributed programming language - Garbage
http://blog.locut.us/2008/10/07/swarm-a-true-distributed-programming-language/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
For more and varied reading, try this search:

<http://www.google.co.uk/#q=swarm+programming+language>

There's been a lot happening since 2008.

